# Planting weeds in a new pond?



## coachbb (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so glad I found this site! I just joined and read about every thread. I dug my pond (1/2 acre) this fall and it is just now full. I am getting ready to put structures in, but am wondering about planting weeds. My history is fishing weedlines and such in big bodies of water. I designed my pond with three points and a depth of 15'. I have quick drops on the edges and no flats until 4 feet deep (the points) and they are covered in sand. I have a million questions, but I will start with this one. Do I select and plant certain weed types, or let nature do it's work? Thanks. I love all of the information that I have devoured so far.

Brian


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Let nature do its work. I see you're in Michigan so amur are going to be out of the question(illegal in the state unfourtantley). You could plant things like lilly or a whole list of marginals... bulrush, catail, iris, ect... but I wouldn't introduce vegetation that most consider being "weeds." If you interested in having fishable weedlines you can wait for any of the numerous weeds you have up there to take hold and just keep it in check with chemicals.

Welcome to site, look forward to helping answer some of your questions. You'll find a lot of helpful info here.


----------



## coachbb (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Fishman. I think I will take the wait and see approach. I heard that bull rush and lily's can take over a small pond. Is there a species that doesn't overwhelm? What about Arrowhead or Pickerel weed along a shore line? All this plant stuff is new to me. I'm so used to a weed line and a texas rig.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Stock up on some Aquapro and Cidekick or comparable products (you'll find quite a lot of post that it's discussed in) Lillys, bulrush, aarowhead, pickerel weed - any of the aquatic plants that have leaves not in the water or grow marginally along the ponds banks are really easy to keep in check.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Another school of thought is that desirable species help crowd out undesirables. 
If you don't know for sure, you should probably wait at least a year and see how much your water fluctuates. Fertility and clarity of the water will also take at least a season to get an idea. It usually takes at least a year for grass to thicken up and stablize the soil on the banks too.

There are various hybrid lilies that are hardy and non invasive. I planted pickeral weed but I think the ducks ate it off. My grass carp kept uprooting my lilies so I have zero plants right now. 

By locally grown when possible or at least from those grown in the same USDA zone. Consult with grower/sellers as well as people from soil and water conservation and compare notes on non-invasive beneficial plants.

You might look into floating islands.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Come to really think of it, I can honestly say of the vast majority of ponds that I've visited in Michigan, were usually pretty weed free or had diverse vegetation. I have saw some severe chara infestations but other than that most appeared pretty well balanced.

There's a lot of different water qualitys up there depending on where you're located. The southern portion of the state reminds me more of "Ohio ponds" where as 25 miles north of the border they start looking like something you'de see in the back waters.


----------

